# Double oil change vs. Seafoam in crankcase vs. Engine flush?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Opinions? Experiences? Issues?

Did a double, well okay more like 1.5x oil change (10L jug of Delvac - pumped up half thru dipstick, topped off, ran hard for a bit, drained and refilled with fresh oil and put on a new filter) on my beater '96 bmw 328i.....now runs smoother than my U/L workhorse 2011 bmw 335d, which bas developed an annoying vibration at idle

Based on that, trying something similar on the 335d...but on account of required proprietary BMW LL04 synthetic at obscene prices (filter + 8L ~$110) compromising by running a couple hundred miles on Rotella halfsynth from a Walmart sale (fingers crossed hope it dont clog the emmissions stuff)... 

Also ran 2/3 of a bottle of Seafoam in the old oil w/ a new filter for just a tiny bit (10 min idle + 1 mi), after being unsure for a bit dumped the leftovers in the rotella....

Planned to run it for like 60 mi, bit ended up on a totally unexpected UCI >>> inglewood ride, so its gonna be more like 120-200 by night's end

Thoughts?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sell the bimmer. Those cars are truly shite for livery work.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Sell the bimmer. Those cars are truly -----; for livery work.


Why???

She's already made me around double her purchase price, pays the bills, and still got ~$8k in the previously empty bank account

Service is cheap, long as you avoid the stealership

Well she COULD use new rear shocks and a new windshield, but honestly I'm just too lazy...and frankly doesn't seem like anyone cares anyway


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Opinions? Experiences? Issues?
> 
> Did a double, well okay more like 1.5x oil change (10L jug of Delvac - pumped up half thru dipstick, topped off, ran hard for a bit, drained and refilled with fresh oil and put on a new filter) on my beater '96 bmw 328i.....now runs smoother than my U/L workhorse 2011 bmw 335d, which bas developed an annoying vibration at idle
> 
> ...


You shouldn't mix synthetic and non synthetic oils.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You shouldn't mix synthetic and non synthetic oils.


No mixing involved


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sometimes I will run up to a quart of cheap synthetic through to flush out dirty looking oil

Wal Mart brand is Quaker state.
Quaker state bought Penzoil.
The reason I now use Mobil 1.

Over filling oil puts excessive pressure on seals and gaskets.

You should never overfill.

( Rotella is shell brand.
A half synth is synthetic oil mixed)

Check your motor mounts on that vibration.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How do you check motor mounts?

Also, vibration seems to greatly decrease when shifting to neutral....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> How do you check motor mounts?
> 
> Also, vibration seems to greatly decrease when shifting to neutral....


Diesels put out a lot of torque.

You probably have rubber dampers on motor mounts.

Research number & location of motor mounts for your vehicle.

Inspect them.

Maybe new rubber/ nylon would smooth things out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I bet a dollar on motor mounts.

Second likely cause is clogged injectors .

I recall you had bad batch of fuel.

Change fuel filters relegiously with diesel.

Running diesel injector cleaner NEVER hurts !

Diesel injectors are very expensive.
Even rebuilt.
Keeping injectors cleaned is extremely important to engine idle & fuel economy.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Use Rotella t6, it's diesel oil but a lot of high horsepower 335i guys run it. I run it in mine and my 335 dynos over 450awhp. It's cheap too I have it set up on amazon autoship and use it in my 3 turbo cars 

You can afford to do your double oil change with it compared to the rip off bmw approved scam oils


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Use Rotella t6, it's diesel oil but a lot of high horsepower 335i guys run it. I run it in mine and my 335 dynos over 450awhp. It's cheap too I have it set up on amazon autoship and use it in my 3 turbo cars
> 
> You can afford to do your double oil change with it compared to the rip off bmw approved scam oils


BMW branded LL04 Twin Turbo Diesel oil IS a Shell product.... Running T6 on a 335d without ABC deletes will eventually clog up the DPF. also T6 is too heavy and doesn't last very long

I'm flushing with T5, not running T5 lol

Also what I dislike about the BMW oil is precisely *that* it is a Shell product.... Scammy cheap unreliable company. Probably THE worst in the business.

Unfortunately Walmart didn't have 2 gallons of any other brand for under 30 that were rated for use with exhaust after treatment systems in diesel engines...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah I don't really know a lot about the 335d but do know a lot about the 335i which is pretty much worthless in this thread lol 
However I have been considering the 335d has a daily driver so whenever I see someone talking about it I check it out lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah I don't really know a lot about the 335d but do know a lot about the 335i which is pretty much worthless in this thread lol
> However I have been considering the 335d has a daily driver so whenever I see someone talking about it I check it out lol


Find out about smog checks in your area, if you can dodge diesel smogs entirely OR bs your way thru them - get one with gutted emissions... If not, it can get potentially troublesome


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah emissions is pretty easy in Colorado I have an address I register my cars to in a county that doesn't require smog tests. But moving back to Chicago which I believe is less mod friendly then Denver


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Keep old plates? Idk

I hear the emmissions WASTE roughly 100hp and 10mpg, as well as ~100,000mi trouble free life and/or $10k-ish to get them compliant and fix all the stuff that eventually gets fouled up because of them


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat

If you have an address way out in the sticks you can dodge the tests the same way you're doing in CO, but it'll have to be well outside the city. I don't know where the line is and never had a reason to bother finding it. I haven't had an emissions part fail yet on any of my cars. Check engine lights sure, but they were for things like ignition coils that had to be fixed anyway. Don't want to be running on 6 cylinders. That just makes the engine run rough, wastes gas, and shortens engine life.

Chicago will require OBDII checks at state run facilities. I think they might be run by contractors, but they're dedicated emissions test facilities. About the only thing you can buy there is new tags, so no problems with them trying to rip you off on repairs. No charge for the test. You'll pay enough taxes...

If you happen to have a diesel you're exempt from emissions tests. http://www.epa.illinois.gov/topics/...s/vehicle-emissions-testing/faqs/exempt/index I guess back in the day they didn't have the equipment to test diesels. For cars built before 1996 or something like that they hooked them up to a machine that checked their exhaust. Anything with OBDII they just plug in. They could just make newer diesels do the OBDII test like all the gas cars, but I guess they never changed the law.

I suspect part of the reason they don't test diesels in Chicago is because of how Chicago treats pickups. Ever seen one of those "no trucks" signs? If you drive a pickup in Chicago that means YOU. That's right, pickups are trucks. The city defines a truck as a vehicle designed to carry cargo, and if it has a bed it's designed to carry cargo. So a lowered RWD 4 door 4-cyl Toyota Tacoma is a truck while a lifted Ford Excursion 4x4 with a PowerStroke is a car as far as the city is concerned. There are also street parking restrictions on trucks. Thus aside from a handful of German cars and an occasional Chevy Cruze almost all of the diesels around here are commercial vehicles.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Instead of paying sky high prices for BMW dealer oil, email Castrol, Pennzoil, Valvoline, ect., and see what they offer to meet BMW's spec. 
Shell owns Pennzoil and now Quaker State. Walmart oil is supplied by Warren Distrubution, at least in this area. Other areas have other suppliers. 
Not sure about BMW, but Rotella, Delvac and Delo are excellent oils for Detroit, Cat, and Cummins diesels.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Instead of paying sky high prices for BMW dealer oil, email Castrol, Pennzoil, Valvoline, ect., and see what they offer to meet BMW's spec.
> Shell owns Pennzoil and now Quaker State. Walmart oil is supplied by Warren Distrubution, at least in this area. Other areas have other suppliers.
> Not sure about BMW, but Rotella, Delvac and Delo are excellent oils for Detroit, Cat, and Cummins diesels.


Rotella T- 40 was the oil of choice for the oilfield.

Even at Chevron,Amoco,Penzoil .

By the 55 gallon drum,for generators pumps,compressors ,boats.

You will find Rotella T-40 all over the world.

You can trade a 5 gallon bucket of it for 5 sacks of oysters with oyster fishermen,with their 1934 rebuilt caterpillar engines.

A lot of diesels that run 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

We would run a lot of our diesels on production platforms on natural gas right out of the ground. Even turbine engines.

On the piston engines you must drill & tap the head,install spark plugs ,and install a timing system.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone ever try draining the oil then putting diesel in, running it a bit, draining then refilling with oil?

It was suggested to me and I said what the heck and tried it. It was this truck so I wasn't too worried bout the engine.










It did seem to help engine run smoother.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

observer said:


> Anyone ever try draining the oil then putting diesel in, running it a bit, draining then refilling with oil?
> 
> It was suggested to me and I said what the heck and tried it. It was this truck so I wasn't too worried bout the engine.
> 
> ...


I have added one quart to the engine with the oil in it, idled 10-15 minutes. Did clean out some crud. There was and still may be a product called Rislone, in a yellow bottle, that is ran with the engine oil to keep things cleaned up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> I have added one quart to the engine with the oil in it, idled 10-15 minutes. Did clean out some crud. There was and still may be a product called Rislone, in a yellow bottle, that is ran with the engine oil to keep things cleaned up.


I think we drained out all the oil then added two quarts diesel, ran engine for minute or two then drained, refilled with oil. Seemed to work pretty good, got rid of a slight tapping noise. We then used the old oil and diesel in our chainsaws bar oiling system.


----------

